# New Malibu X-13, more pictures added



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

For any one who may be looking at kayaks in this range, take a look at the new Malibu X-13.

I am trying to find out when they will be released in Australia and will definatley order one to compliment my current X-factor. From what I am reading on the US sites, it is faster than the Prowler 13 and with a higher payload, more storage area's, bigger tank well, and of course the large Malibu signature front hatch dry ride and superior stability. The Gator hatch on the front seems to be a revised version of Malibu's current Gator and has a lower profile and an overall sleeker unit.

Will keep you posted on when I can get one, how much.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Now that really looks like a nice boat James, very interesting , i like the sleek lines and the bow entry , should be quick through the water, wonder what it weighs ?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

is that recess molded in, so without the lid it is still the outside of the yak....

nice looking unit....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZM6FuIAACJfgAAQUGeTQoATEAo+7/+wMACkw1U/RoaKDahoxP1EPUPSGgapshT9TaT0poAAB6mj1A1TZTIAGmgAAALUYKrobfeOXA2qY0nFBDvQ0ujBGRkykXNf8bmtthAnHC6WuiXrihi/AssHK8M6sE52Dm/wkAFGdSeTS6Vle43duQY6q08N6CzZKQti3Sd4FTJ80TJqDQ5M1dRR10B7VY7qugp3Ri8HAkgsix/SEhp3WS2A9WYcXklCkMqFFM4CWDQhwFUloMsNPyAgJUYIBYZfSr8XckU4UJCTOhbi


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Now that really looks like a nice boat James, very interesting , i like the sleek lines and the bow entry , should be quick through the water, wonder what it weighs ?


yes, about 26kg. For its size and class, its pretty much on par with its contenders, slightly heavier than the swing and about the same as the Prowler 13. Not sure about the front recess area yet if its moulded or open, but I will endevour to find out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

borrowed these pictures also from doug (dgax)


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Astro said:


> is that recess molded in, so without the lid it is still the outside of the yak....
> 
> nice looking unit....


It is a moulded in recess from what I hear, so yes without the lid itwill still be the outside.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

More pics (borrowed from OEX Sunset Beach)




































There are four rods stowed in the hatch in this picture (including 8.5' and 9' jig sticks)


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

occy said:


> Very Noice. But what's Joey Johns doing over there?


lol was thinking the same thing


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

blaggon said:


> occy said:
> 
> 
> > Very Noice. But what's Joey Johns doing over there?
> ...


He gave up Rugby because he decided that kayak fishing was so much better!!! :shock:   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey mate, ya know what they say...If ya cant beat them..join them :lol: :lol:

Nah just kidding, it looks like a nice boat, I like the shape of the bow and hull below the water.

Now how to say this without being labeled a malibu basher.......Im not sure about that rod hatch thingo, of course it would be no problem getting the rods out on land but what about on the water? getting a 9ft rod out of there must be a battle?..with the weight of the reel/butt section and the fact you would need to poke it right over the front of the yak and the only part of the rod you have to grab hold of is the last couple of foot at the tip? I only ask because I have enough trouble with my 9ft flyrod and 8ft big stick[5-10kg] when I get a loop on around the tip.

Like I said please dont take it the wrong way, im not brand loyal and if O/K came out with a rod hatch thingo like that I'd have the exact same questions. In theory I love the idea and I'd happily be proven wrong. It might be just that im unco :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

not sure mate, I was wondering myself. I dont think that I would store my rods like that. After all, there is only a handful of yaks that you can actually store them inside, so I dont think many people actually do this over here anyway. I do however like the moulded front recess as opposed the the Xfactors open hole in the front. I think this is a safer alterntive for rough conditions. 
But as with all makes of kayaks, this may suit some, and not suit others, thank god there are so many brands to choose from


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Love the look of the yak in general but I reckon that rod hatch is stupid. Getting rods in and out on water is going to at best, suck, at worst (in rough conditions) be down right dangerous. I know from experience, putting the anchor out and securing it to the front of my X-Factor is a bit of a balancing act even in calm water.


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

occy said:


> Very Noice. But what's Joey Johns doing over there?


thats was my first thought :lol:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks ok but they really dropped the ball on that rod well didn't they...there's a huge hatch in the cockpit that the well must run through or near and yet you have to access the rod well from the front?! On the water - what a mission, especially if reels are attached I can see them getting a dunking.

Certainly looks stable though.

The profish would get my money for a similar craft though.


----------



## MrsHook1 (May 28, 2007)

Hi Australia!

Mark and I saw the boat at the Fred Hall Fishing Show in Southern California this past weekend and have put some pictures up on our blog. We have some close up shots : http://www.kayakfishingblog.com

Karen - Mrs. Hook 1


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

That front fish well is the most contentious feature on the X-13. Not to worry. Evidently, there will be different versions.

"Joey Johns" -proprietor of OEX Sunset Beach (Malibu reseller in LA) posted this interesting little nugget today:

_This is not the production model, prototype just to get the design out. The hinge will be recessed and the hatch will be removable. There will also be a spring arm to hold it open. The drain hole will be a threaded plug. There will be a gasket and several options for the hold. Cut out with no bulkhead like on the X and Extreme, cut out with a edging on it to eliminate sharp edges and a couple deck plate type hatch options._

If this pans out, it could be an exciting new concept - modular kayak design. Think of the possibilities. Each manufacturer could have two or three basic hull forms and then mold specialized features on the upper half. The hull could be designed for low, medium or high load capacity, while the deck/hatch features could be tailored to freshwater or saltwater applications. With the growing numbers of kayak fishermen out there, maybe it is now feasible to create more application-specific designs. Just hopeful speculation at this point, but I'm eager to see where this is going to lead.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

beefs said:


> Looks ok but they really dropped the ball on that rod well didn't they...there's a huge hatch in the cockpit that the well must run through or near and yet you have to access the rod well from the front?!


Trouble is, on both the cobras and malibus the large centre hatch is adjacent to the seat so you have to get out of the way to get rods into and out of it. Easiest I've found is by sitting forward of the hatch, but them I'm sitting on the FF. Really need long narrow hatch further forward, like on the SA skis


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Peril said:


> beefs said:
> 
> 
> > Looks ok but they really dropped the ball on that rod well didn't they...there's a huge hatch in the cockpit that the well must run through or near and yet you have to access the rod well from the front?!
> ...


So far, OK is the only big US kayak manufacturer that has caught on to that. The Trident is a good first step, but they could have done more. Oh well. There is no such thing as a perfect kayak. The best you can do is get one that meets most of your needs and then start with the modifications. That's actually one of the things that I really enjoy about kayaks - almost every kayak ends up a custom creation.


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

This looks like a yak I have been watching in a youtube clip (jacksonville news one), or is it just me?

Looks neat


----------



## mikefish08 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow...Nice one you have..I think I'm gonna buy one for me...You know I'm planning to go for a trip this summer..I think I'm gonna bring one just like that in pic..heheheheh...Anyway,Does anyone know about fishing at lake Mateos Mexico? Is this fishing camp any good? Aztec? http://www.aztecfishingtours.com..


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Peril said:


> beefs said:
> 
> 
> > Looks ok but they really dropped the ball on that rod well didn't they...there's a huge hatch in the cockpit that the well must run through or near and yet you have to access the rod well from the front?!
> ...


I actually use the rear hatch on the Xfactor to slide the rods into, and the center hatch for gear I use through the day. As for a balancing act to reach hatches, Im not sure how anyone can claim that as the Xfactor can be walked on from one end to the other. Dropping the ball on the rod storage is not how I see it personally, as I dont believe that there is anywhere that says you have to store rods as this bloke has, and considering that it is designed to take on the prowler 13 which has no rod storage what so ever, I think Malibu have created what seems so far to be a superior alternative.

I have already ordered mine, although I am not sure at this stage when they wil be expected in Australia, so fingers crossed thatthey are everything they are claimed to be. My Xfactor is more than I expected, so I am confident so far that the X13 will be a great kayak.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Wouldn't of throught Joey Johns would drop the ball :? O well just shows he can have a bad day too.


----------



## Kayak4Fish (Jan 10, 2008)

keljad said:


> For any one who may be looking at kayaks in this range, take a look at the new Malibu X-13.
> 
> From what I am reading on the US sites, it is faster than the Prowler 13 and with a higher payload, more storage area's, bigger tank well, and of course the large Malibu signature front hatch dry ride and superior stability. The Gator hatch on the front seems to be a revised version of Malibu's current Gator and has a lower profile and an overall sleeker unit.
> 
> Will keep you posted on when I can get one, how much.


Now this is funny, at the time you posted this the only distance this boat had been paddled was across a twenty foot pool. I was there. Pretty hard to tell how fast it is at that distance. Particularly when the guy paddling it was hung over from drinking with me the night before after the trade show closed. 
Sounds like a kayak salesman to me. 
The hull is actually very similar to a P13, though a bit longer. Very similar in the bow entry and the stern. I am curious if those channels will cause noise as it does in an Extreme. 
The boat does have nice lines but at this point it still has not really been tested in any real good water as far as I know. 
I asked the same questions about that forward hold and rod storage. I think it needs some work. With the scupper plug out of it the hold filled about five inches with water is what I was told. Remember this boat was just the first out of the mold and still needs a little tweaking, as most new boats do.
Still always good to see new boats on the market, drives the competition to make better kayaks.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

> Now this is funny, at the time you posted this the only distance this boat had been paddled was across a twenty foot pool. I was there. Pretty hard to tell how fast it is at that distance. Particularly when the guy paddling it was hung over from drinking with me the night before after the trade show closed.
> Sounds like a kayak salesman to me.


Funny stuff, as expected though... Crazy Yankies!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Kayak4Fish said:


> Now this is funny, at the time you posted this the only distance this boat had been paddled was across a twenty foot pool. I was there. Pretty hard to tell how fast it is at that distance. Particularly when the guy paddling it was hung over from drinking with me the night before after the trade show closed.


I'm not sure that's being fair to Brent. I know of a few kayak trips that have been fueled by beer. :lol: :lol: :lol: 









Hangover, smangover


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

A great example of the Malibu's payload doug.


----------



## MrsHook1 (May 28, 2007)

I wish I would have taken a photo of the bottem. Just looking at it you know it's as fast as any 13' boat on the market.
Jim,


> I am curious if those channels will cause noise as it does in an Extreme.


Don't know about the noise, but the bottom has 2 channels that run almost the full length of the kayak in which the scuppers are located. Just like the bottom of some of the Wilderness Systems kayaks. By doing this it will add strength to the bottom and by being stronger it won't flex and will have better glide. Malibu has taken a little of this and a little of that, and some new ideas to make this new kayak. You can only do so much with a kayak. Just wait till someone makes a 15' or 16' with this kind of thinking. Now that will be 8).
Mr. Hook 1


----------

